# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  wanted snails

## lost

The only ones in my lfs are turbos any one got any others for sale ? or even turbos :snail2:

----------


## Gary R

got loads round our way  :ts:

----------

*lost* (25-03-2015)

----------


## lost

And I thought nano was the comedian  :lmao:

----------

*Gary R* (25-03-2015)

----------


## Whitemage09

Are you still looking for snails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> Are you still looking for snails?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was back in 2015 Whitemage   :Wink:  

He as since changed his tank from a reef to a freshwater.

----------

